# Peppermint Twist



## llineb (Dec 4, 2010)

Just in time for Christmas!

Peppermint Twist




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 4, 2010)

I love that, so cool


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, neat!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks great! Did you scent it with just peppermint or did you do a blend?


----------



## llineb (Dec 4, 2010)

I just used peppermint stick fo...  sometimes I blend it with vanilla bean noel but not this time.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the scent of peppermint and vanilla bean noel. I'm sooo glad someone else blends these 2 scents together. I thought I was just being weird.


----------



## llineb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I love the scent of peppermint and vanilla bean noel. I'm sooo glad someone else blends these 2 scents together. I thought I was just being weird.



  "Vanilla & peppermint"...It's my number 1 body butter that sells each winter.  I'm addicted to vanilla bean Noel!!!!...but I like sweet scents!  just ordered Butter Cream Snicker Doodle form BB...I'll let you know how it smells.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

That sounds yummy! Yes. please let me know how it smells. Lately, I seem to be leaning towards wanting to soap with sweeter scents. I don't know...must be the season. I've also been craving sugar cookies, molasses cookies and sweet potato casserole (I blame the last one on laurapalmerwashere  :wink:  ).


----------



## HenleyNatural (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a work of art!  The light from the background really helps to show it off.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 4, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I love the scent of peppermint and vanilla bean noel. I'm sooo glad someone else blends these 2 scents together. I thought I was just being weird.



Ever had the vanilla mint breath mints they sell at checkout stands?  YUM!

@llineb - That is beeyouteeeful!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 4, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow!!! Very pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good and I bet it smells yummy!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cute.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow ... it looks fantastic and the smell sounds divine!  8)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2010)

llineb - 

I was wondering about the decorative top. How secure are these? Do they adhere to the soap as you use it or do they fall off?





			
				BakingNana said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I love the scent of peppermint and vanilla bean noel. I'm sooo glad someone else blends these 2 scents together. I thought I was just being weird.



Ever had the vanilla mint breath mints they sell at checkout stands?  YUM!

quote]

No, I haven't. I'll have to look for them. Thanks for mentioning them.


----------



## peechee (Dec 7, 2010)

it's so beautiful! 

how do u keep your clear so... clear? lol


----------



## llineb (Dec 7, 2010)

it's the illusion of the natural light. :0)..actually the extra clear base from WSP and a little alcohol to get rid of the bubbles.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

now thats cool!!!!


----------



## llineb (Dec 9, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> llineb -
> 
> I was wondering about the decorative top. How secure are these? Do they adhere to the soap as you use it or do they fall off?
> 
> ...



The top is fine...  When I sprayed the top with alcohol it allowed the pieces to kinda sink in a little so they stayed put when it dried.  Sometimes i will make a little clear soap with some glitter and drizzle on top of the pieces to keep them secure.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I've seen other soaps with curls, etc on the top and I had wondered about it. It looks great.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice soap just in time for Christmas!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome!  Nice design.


----------

